# Awkward things your kids say to others



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

A new neighbor came by to introduce herself yesterday, just get to know us. DS was telling her about our trip we're about to go on, then out of the blue, he says "Did you paint on your eyebrows?"









I was so stunned that I didn't recover until they had had a little conversation about it. The lady was older, and luckily very nice about it, but he even said said "Why did you do that?" and "_I_ don't paint _my_ eyebrows."









I apologized to the lady for his bluntness, but really, he is 3yo and this lady had white hair and dark brown eyebrows, so it was pretty obvious. To my knowledge, he's never heard of anyone drawing on their eyebrows before, so he completely picked that up on his own!

What do you say if your kid makes an awkward comment to a stranger? I guess we're lucky this is the first time it's really happened.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, my daughter likes to walk up to people and say, "You poop out of your anus, not out of your penis/vagina (depending on gender of person she is talking to)".

I usually cringe a bit and then say, "I'm pretty sure he/she knows that honey." Then I shrug at the person. I have yet to have anyone not bust up laughing so I figure it's not the end of the world.


----------



## southernmama (May 1, 2004)

DS (4) told a man he was sitting next to on a very crowded bus "I can tell that is not your real hair- it is a wig" (Bag)


----------



## K1329 (Apr 6, 2009)

Dd, at 3, saw an elderly woman dressed in black in the grocery. She asked me, in her loudest toddler voice, "Mom, do you see that witch?!?" I pushed the cart faster and fled to another aisle!


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

My DD told her aunt (in a snotty tone) that she shouldn't paint her cousin's (who is 3) nails b/c it's not healthy for her







SIL said she'd take it under advisement. I'm glad wasn't there (I heard from the other room). I have no idea what I should have done there. I told her later that we live our way and other people live theirs...

ETA... Dh took DS1 into the large bathroom at a road stop and he was peeing while DS was there... dh is circ'd, ds is not... Ds looks up and says LOUDLY "YOUR PEEPEE LOOKS LIKE A MUSHROOM!"







Dh was mortified.


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

My almost-3 yo now asks often and loudly, "mama, is that a boy or a girl?" .... it is super awkward when I can't even tell either!!


----------



## Earthy Mama (Jun 4, 2004)

When dd2 was 2-3 we were in a grocery store. The manager had a port-wine stain covering about 1/2 his face. She said "he has a purple face!" He smiled and said "yes, ma'am! I sure do!"
I would have been mortified, but it was our regular grocery store and I had gotten friendly with him (even saw him at a Bob Dylan concert!) and he has kids so he knows how innocent those comments are.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

My three year old likes to chat people up about the size of their penis and/or nipples, but blessedly he's pretty unintelligible so no one understands. I'll confess I often pretend he's talking about peanuts.







He's at this weird age where he has no filters, but you can't really explain that it's not a socially acceptable topic of conversation either.

My six-year-old is going to be a dermatologist, I swear. He's constantly asking people about blemishes, moles, etc. We've told him it's not polite to comment on people's personal appearance, but he just doesn't seem to get it.


----------



## MissMaegie'sMama (Jul 27, 2006)

When DD1 was two-and-a-half, we were using the restroom at the zoo. A young woman with vivid pink hair came in while we were at the sink washing our hands. DD looked at the woman, then turned to me and said with genuine shock "Mama, that woman has _pink_ hair like a _flamingo_!" I think my face turned as pink as the woman's hair. I sensed the poor woman felt a little self-conscious, so I thought fast and replied "Yes, and it's so beautiful. Before I had you, _my_ hair was pink. I'll show you a picture when we get home." I then complimented her color, and proceeded to rush DD outside.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

My ds1, now 14, announced to his preschool during sharing time - "my grandpas in jail!". Which he unfortunately was. Luckily I had told one of the Hellers who has a similar FIL so she could move the topic on.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

Dd, at 3, saw an elderly woman dressed in black in the grocery. She asked me, in her loudest toddler voice, "Mom, do you see that witch?!?"
I was accused of being a witch by a kid once. I was loitering in a park waiting for my swordfighting club, wearing a black cloak that was actually meant to be a Darth Vader cloak, with longer-than-waist-length hair in a state of wind-induced messiness hanging down my back, and a sword... I could see the kid's point.









DD has just started noticing things about people, but luckily if she gets really excited and says "That's a that's a that's a!" before getting out whatever she needs to say. So sometimes I can hurry her past the exciting person before she describes them.







She saw a guy in a wheelchair the other day and said "That's a bike!", but that's not so bad. Well, she does tell our friends that they're stinky from time to time. Or once to our flatmate, that his "bottom smells tasty-great!". So, yeah.


----------



## hjdmom24 (Mar 1, 2008)

Going to the drive through one day the voice coming over the speaker sounded like a female but when we got to the window he was very obviously a man...and of course my 5 year old had to loudly ask "why does that girl look like a boy?" I pretended not to hear and hoped the cashier didn't either..I'm not good in those situations! After we drove away we had a conversation about commenting on peoples appearences.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

My 2.5yo loves babies. Her motherly instinct is somewhere there, I guess.

If she sees a child, toddler, or baby with a pacifier or bottle, she calls them a baby. Loudly. "LOOK AT THE BABY MAMA! SO CUTE!". She also does this with children (even ones around her age) with not very much hair. It's a bit embarassing when she mentions it about an older child, say, in the middle of a grocery store.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WindyCityMom* 
My 2.5yo loves babies. Her motherly instinct is somewhere there, I guess.

If she sees a child, toddler, or baby with a pacifier or bottle, she calls them a baby. Loudly. "LOOK AT THE BABY MAMA! SO CUTE!". She also does this with children (even ones around her age) with not very much hair. It's a bit embarassing when she mentions it about an older child, say, in the middle of a grocery store.

DS, who happens to be a tiny person, was constantly called a "baby" by toddlers, who were obviously younger than he was, till quite recently (he's 4 1/2 yo now.) These toddlers would just point at him and say "baby."


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 
ETA... Dh took DS1 into the large bathroom at a road stop and he was peeing while DS was there... dh is circ'd, ds is not... Ds looks up and says LOUDLY "YOUR PEEPEE LOOKS LIKE A MUSHROOM!"







Dh was mortified.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappyMommy2* 
My almost-3 yo now asks often and loudly, "mama, is that a boy or a girl?" .... it is super awkward when I can't even tell either!!

yikes, I'm never sure what to say when my kids ask this!


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Some awkward Avaisms, " Look at that fat man!" loudly while pointing at someone who was neither fat nor a man.

And to my extended family, "When my dad was peeing I went into the bathroom and I saw his penis! It was so funny!"

When Dyl was little she said this gem out of the blue at Thanksgiving dinner, "I have a dog named Bernie. He has a doghouse and a red rocket."

My family must think we're obsessed with penises.


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

!!! This has to be one of the best threads. I love awkward kid moments when they are not mine









All I can remember right now is DD pointing at a busty woman and saying "That lady has REALLY big boobies!"







dd was somewhere between 2 and 3yrs at the time and still nursing


----------



## Purplegal (Jul 30, 2008)

Background first- we did gestational surrogacy and my mom carried DD for us.

So this is something my DD said to me in the middle of a crowded store, very loudly "Mommy, did I come out of Grandma's vagina or tummy?"






















I got several shocked looks!


----------



## COgirl19 (Dec 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evergreen* 
Some awkward Avaisms, " Look at that fat man!" loudly while pointing at someone who was neither fat nor a man.

And to my extended family, "When my dad was peeing I went into the bathroom and I saw his penis! It was so funny!"

When Dyl was little she said this gem out of the blue at Thanksgiving dinner, "I have a dog named Bernie. He has a doghouse and a red rocket."

My family must think we're obsessed with penises.


----------



## Lucy&Jude'sMama (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 
Dh took DS1 into the large bathroom at a road stop and he was peeing while DS was there... dh is circ'd, ds is not... Ds looks up and says LOUDLY "YOUR PEEPEE LOOKS LIKE A MUSHROOM!"







Dh was mortified.

OH! I'll have to warn my DP about this since he is circ'd and our son will not be. LOL! I almost peed my pants at this comment.









Lucy hasn't said anything too embarrasing in public yet but I'm just waiting for it...

She does like to stick her hand down my shirt and say "Mama's got boobs"... then she stickes them down her shirt and says "I got boobs!". She hasn't breastfeed since she was 6 months old (sad story)... but she loves boobs!


----------



## Oka-san (Jan 3, 2006)

These are great!! One from my DD: we were waiting in line at the bank, and DD suddenly turned to the lady standing behind us and said to her, loudly, “You look just like the mean lady in 101 Dalmations!” OMG. I wanted to sink into the floor. The woman turned to me and said “Well, obviously I need a spa day!” I kind of mumbled “I don’t really see the resemblance,” and I was very glad when we were done banking!


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

Dd1 regularly yells out Santa Claus whenever she sees a man with a long white beard. Which oddly enough, happeds more frequently than one would think. She also enjoys talking about gentials in the locker room at the pool.


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

While DS was PLing, we were in line at the bank behind an apparently grumpy man. DS walked right up behind him and pointed at his shorts and said, "He wearing big boy underwear!" Not that he could see them, but he was assuming....

This week were in line at Target, and he looked at the lady behind us and said, "She have no hair!" I turned around and the lady had a full head of hair, so I told him, "Of course she does!" and then I realized that it was too perfect and was likely a wig.... How did he know that??


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

My DS hasn't really said anything awkward _to_ anyone, but he (loudly) asks _me_ questions about people sometimes. He once pointed at a bald man and asked why he didn't have any hair, and he asked why our carpet installer had such dark skin.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
My six-year-old is going to be a dermatologist, I swear. He's constantly asking people about blemishes, moles, etc.

Ha, for some reason the way this is phrased I'm picturing a little kid going up to someone all seriously and saying, "Hmm, have you had that checked out? The borders are asymmetrical -- you might want to get it looked at."


----------



## BarnMomma (Dec 12, 2008)

At our barn, during a show, in the office(like a common area) were about 15 people, my trainer included. I'm in the bathroom peeing w/ DS - which has very thin walls. He suddenly focuses on me as I'm wiping and he says "Wow Mommy your butt is hairy! You need to shave your butt!!" Obviously referring to the bikini area -but I heard the whole room outside go silent followed by laughter from a clique of teenage girls. Mortified.


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

OMG. I had one of these another day. DD is 4 and her best friend's family speaks another language, also very heavy accented English. I prefer to email or text the mom because I can NEVER understand her and have to ask her to repeat things numerous times.

Yesterday, DD says to friend's mom, "My mom can't understand anything you're saying when you speak."


----------



## caenach (Jun 21, 2008)

DD's another one who calls all small children, including ones several years older than her, 'babies.' "Look at that cute baby," she'll say to me, and the four year old she's pointing at will look at us with horror. Usually it's the mothers who seem sort of offended, though. There have been several cases where the other mother will stress that DD is the baby, comparatively, I guess, or will tell DD that she's wrong.

Earlier this week, DD and I were walking down the sidewalk near our house when a neighbor (a few houses down) drove up the street in his older car, which was quite noisy/rattling as he parked it just ahead of us. DD pointed at the car and screamed, "Noisy car, messy car, ew!" and the guy heard her. Luckily he was friendly/amused about it and said he hadn't been scolded so thoroughly since his own daughter was small...but still. I sort of hurried us down to the end of the street.


----------



## Stephenie (Oct 11, 2007)

Ds once asked our waiter if he had a penis.

Today, I had to buy a bra. With both kids. In a store that only had curtains at the front of the changing stall. Besides both of them continually opening the curtain and nearly causing me to flash the clerk, my son was just full of innaproriate comments.

"Are those your boobies, Mama?"
"You have nice, big boobies. They're perfect."
"Is that your bra now? It's perfect."
"Boobies are nice and warm."
"Your other bra is old and icky."


----------



## provocativa (Jan 17, 2005)

Every time they hear a baby cry in public, my dds say 'that baby needs to nurse'. I love it! It makes folks nervous but you know what. . . . that baby needs to nurse. Sometimes they will say 'my mom has extra nurse milk if you need some' and other helpful such. They make other awkward comments, but I try to stay and blush and tell the truth. Yes he has a penis- half the world has a penis. 3 billion penises in the world- that one's not a big deal!


----------



## MissMaegie'sMama (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BarnMomma* 
At our barn, during a show, in the office(like a common area) were about 15 people, my trainer included. I'm in the bathroom peeing w/ DS - which has very thin walls. He suddenly focuses on me as I'm wiping and he says "Wow Mommy your butt is hairy! You need to shave your butt!!" Obviously referring to the bikini area -but I heard the whole room outside go silent followed by laughter from a clique of teenage girls. Mortified.

Blushing for you!







I can totally picture DD1 doing this to me.


----------



## MissMaegie'sMama (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stephenie* 

"Are those your boobies, Mama?"
"You have nice, big boobies. They're perfect."
"Is that your bra now? It's perfect."
"Boobies are nice and warm."
"Your other bra is old and icky."










Your DS' comments sound like what I imagine the Bizarro-world Family Circus kids might say to their mom! Could you imagine _that_ in the Sunday funnies?


----------



## Pippi L. (Jan 25, 2008)

Luckily this one hasn't happened in public yet but it's only a matter of time.

DD (2.5 years): I have a vagina.

Me: Yes, you do.

DD: Judah (a 2.5 year old friend) has a penis!

Me: Yes, he does.

DD: Daddy has a penis, too.

Me: You're right.

DD: Judah has a little penis. Daddy has a BIIIIIIIIG penis!

This is where my husband and I try very, very hard not to laugh so she won't be encouraged to repeat this constantly outside the house.


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

These stories are so cute and funny.


----------



## mamakaikai (Apr 17, 2009)

''That man looks like he is pregnant is his bum!'' Is what I overheard a preschooler say not too long ago. Not my kid, thankfully! Not sure what I would have told her! She was pretty young, probably a bit young to know she was being rude...the man did have an exceptionally large behind.


----------



## echospiritwarrior (Jun 1, 2006)

our DD1 started telling select people that there is a baby in mommy's belly before my period was even late!


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *echospiritwarrior* 
our DD1 started telling select people that there is a baby in mommy's belly before my period was even late!

Wow! It sounds like she has a gift.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

When DS was three/four this happened at the dentist:

Dentist (taking off the full-length bib and helping DS out of the chair): Well, you did such a great job of letting me look at your teeth.

Hygenist: Yes, he sat so nicely for me too and opened so wide. I wish all kids were as good at this as you are.

DS: Oh, well, knowing that I had to sit still I was just playing with my penis the whole time.


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

:roflmao


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprons_and_acorns* 
DS: Oh, well, knowing that I had to sit still I was just playing with my penis the whole time.









I just choked on my coffee and spilled it on my shirt! Did everyone just burst out laughing?


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

Apronsand Acorns- what a little gem you have there! sooo funny!

I remembered another one.

Grocery shopping one day when dd was younger(somewhere between 5 and 7yrs old). She said 'A lotta fachina' in a quiet voice and giggled, I leaned and said 'wha?'
In a louder voice "A LOTTA FA-china!' torn between laughing my head off and being horrified I first tried to be nonchelant. but she kept on repeating a lotta fachina.
so then I ignored her.
then I tried to shush her.
Then I gave in to the laughter. Though I still tried to shush her.
Eventually she was laughing so hard no one around us could understand what she was saying over and over and over








It was soo embarassing and funny.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Awaken* 







I just choked on my coffee and spilled it on my shirt! Did everyone just burst out laughing?

Oh, they were so sweet about it. All three of us were doing our best not to lose it laughing and we managed pretty well. DS would have been so embarrassed had we all cracked up. But it was SO funny and cute how earnest he was in sharing his tip on being such a good dentist patient.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WindyCityMom* 
My 2.5yo loves babies. Her motherly instinct is somewhere there, I guess.

If she sees a child, toddler, or baby with a pacifier or bottle, she calls them a baby. Loudly. "LOOK AT THE BABY MAMA! SO CUTE!". She also does this with children (even ones around her age) with not very much hair. It's a bit embarassing when she mentions it about an older child, say, in the middle of a grocery store.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
DS, who happens to be a tiny person, was constantly called a "baby" by toddlers, who were obviously younger than he was, till quite recently (he's 4 1/2 yo now.) These toddlers would just point at him and say "baby."

DD's would call kids babies and also ask them to try to pick her up and carry her.







So, kids who were both obviously taller and older than her. She's stopped that now that she's learned the word "kid".


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oka-san* 
These are great!! One from my DD: we were waiting in line at the bank, and DD suddenly turned to the lady standing behind us and said to her, loudly, "You look just like the mean lady in 101 Dalmations!"

Slender, fashionable, with pale skin and red lipstick?


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprons_and_acorns* 
Oh, they were so sweet about it. All three of us were doing our best not to lose it laughing and we managed pretty well. DS would have been so embarrassed had we all cracked up. But it was SO funny and cute how earnest he was in sharing his tip on being such a good dentist patient.

Probably the worst part of it for the dental staff was the fact that there's no way in the world they could ever suggest that to their other patients and no way in the world to ask your DS to do that the next time.

Speaking of the next time, did they have an extra large bib for him?







:


----------



## berry987 (Apr 23, 2008)

These are really making me laugh! I have a few:

1) DS2 (age 3) came into the stall with me in a public restroom while I went to the bathroom. I stood up to flush and he said in a loud, super clear voice "Mommy, why is your pee-pee RED???" I heard laughter throughout the bathroom.

2) We passed a little person walking into a restaurant and DS1 (about 4 at the time) said loud enough for the person to hear "Mommy, that man looks like a grownup AND a kid!"

3) DH and I were supposed to do something in town with some neighbor friends who have kids the same age. I was exhausted and didn't feel like participating, so I told my DH to tell them I was sick. (we just met them and felt bad bailing) So DH told them I was sick, except DS1 (age 5) interjected with "No, Dad, Mommy's not sick she just wanted to take a nap."


----------



## Maiasaura (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
Or once to our flatmate, that his "bottom smells tasty-great!". So, yeah.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
and he asked why our carpet installer had such dark skin.

We are white, and live in a very homogenous area, or did, at the time, all white people, pretty much. DS was about 2 or 3 and we were driving through a very rural area of NC. We saw a _very_ dark black man mowing his lawn, and DS-- thank the Gods we were in a closed car going 60mph-- says, in this incredulous whisper, "MAMA! I just saw a _chocolate man!_"
O. M. G. for the next month or two he kept saying "chocolate people" in public, right next to every black person we saw; I was mortified. I was like, we _gotta_ get out more









Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprons_and_acorns* 
DS: Oh, well, knowing that I had to sit still I was just playing with my penis the whole time.











OMG that is freaking hilarious!! I am so glad I wasn't drinking anything when I read that!!

Here's ours: in the quintessential grocery store line, DS about 2yo, behind the requisite old lady, I mean really old, and DS says, in his loud 2yo voice, "Mama, does Nana have a vagina too?"


----------



## clutterwarrior (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *berry987* 

1) DS2 (age 3) came into the stall with me in a public restroom while I went to the bathroom. I stood up to flush and he said in a loud, super clear voice "Mommy, why is your pee-pee RED???" I heard laughter throughout the bathroom.


This happened to me once too in a public restroom inside a very fashionable store with very proper ladies outside standing at the mirror, except my son said "Mummy why is there blood in your wee-wee?" (Aussie for pee-pee) I stayed inside the toilet for as long as I could hoping the people who had heard it, had left!









I remember once when I was 14, waiting for a bus with my 4 year old sister, and there was also a nun waiting for the bus...my sister suddenly blurted out excitedly, "look there's Jesus waiting for the bus!" The nun looked very surprised but not amused. Of course being 14 and easily embarrassed at that age, I felt mortified wondering if the nun was offended!


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maiasaura* 

Here's ours: in the quintessential grocery store line, DS about 2yo, behind the requisite old lady, I mean really old, and DS says, in his loud 2yo voice, "Mama, does Nana have a vagina too?"










HAHA! I said something similar as a kid. I think I was 4yrs old. We were in church (aka surrounded by the elderly) I piped up with
" mom, do old people have bums?" My mom said she was really embarassed


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

Annabelle, "Your baby is crying. Why won't you pick it up and take care of it? It's probably hungry, you should feed it. Babies like to nurse."

Ugh, more than once this has happened and I have only once gotten a non-death stare from the parents. The non-death stare parents gave the kid a bottle and it stopped crying.























Liz


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Today my ds (who turned 3 today also) shouted "I am PENIS boy. That's because I like my penis."

Oh I just remembered another one. A few months ago we were at a drug store and the man who rang us out was a little overweight with a scruffy face and DS said "whoa, that man is a pirate!"


----------



## jessemoon (May 31, 2004)

When my ds was a toddler, he would describe people by the color of their clothing...i.e. "That green boy pushed me on the slide".

We were in the grocery store once and he saw a baby that he thought was cute. The baby was wearing a white onesie and also happened to be Hispanic. After the baby and her grandma were out of sight, he kept bellowing, "Where did that WHITE baby go? I like that WHITE baby! I wanna see that WHITE baby again!" The grandma was not amused as we continued to pass each other in the grocery aisles. I kept saying "Yes, that baby WEARING WHITE _is_ cute! My what a sweet baby in that WHITE shirt." It didn't help. He was not to be deterred. "I wanna see that WHITE baby!".


----------



## **mom2one** (Jan 26, 2008)

We were walking into a grocery store one day and a man was coming up behind us and he was a little shorter than average - not super short or anything, but my DD (4 at the time) thought he was really short - and she kept saying LOUDLY -"look at that man mommy isn't he little? He is sooo little - isn't he cute mommy? Oh - what a cute little man!" and she kept going on and on and on and on about how cute and little he was! I was mortified and I think he was embarrassed too - he started walking really fast into the store to get away from us! When she was younger and was pling I would always say "good job" if she managed to get to the potty in time etc - so when I went this time she says loudly " Oh you did a good job mommy - you went to the potty!" I could hear the little chuckles outside the stall!


----------



## Maiasaura (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BunnySlippers* 
We were in church (aka surrounded by the elderly) I piped up with " mom, do old people have bums?"










At least, though, "bum" is a softer, more benign word than "vagina". My son has always had perfect diction, and there was no mistaking what he said!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessemoon* 
The baby was wearing a white onesie and also happened to be Hispanic. After the baby and her grandma were out of sight, he kept bellowing, "Where did that WHITE baby go? I like that WHITE baby! I wanna see that WHITE baby again!"

You know, though-- I knew someone once, a white American person who was married to, and had children with, a person from central America. They'd lived down there for some time before moving back to the US. I was told that Hispanic people _are_ white, that "Hispanic" is not a race. I was pretty sure it wasn't a race, but maybe there is someone here who can clarify that and tell me if that's correct or not?
Aren't Hispanic peoples' origins in white people mixing with native (central) American peoples?







Hmmm...


----------



## *farmergirl* (Aug 23, 2010)

that is just too funny! (or mortifying)


----------



## Narawen (Jul 18, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maiasaura* 
You know, though-- I knew someone once, a white American person who was married to, and had children with, a person from central America. They'd lived down there for some time before moving back to the US. I was told that Hispanic people _are_ white, that "Hispanic" is not a race. I was pretty sure it wasn't a race, but maybe there is someone here who can clarify that and tell me if that's correct or not?
Aren't Hispanic peoples' origins in white people mixing with native (central) American peoples?







Hmmm...

I do a lot of online surveys and they usually ask race (white/caucasian, black/AA, Asian, and Native American are usually the choices), then a separate question if you're of hispanic/latino origin, so no, it's not a race.

When I was younger I used to refer to people by the color of their clothing too. My mom would get really embarrassed whenever I commented loudly on the "black lady over there" (in a black shirt of course).


----------



## nainai0585 (Aug 3, 2010)

At 2 yrs ds came with me to a day treatment school for children who could not be part of a community school (due to violent behaviour). We where picking up my client who was 7 yrs at the time. All of a sudden my son starts running down the schools side walk screaming, "DADDY DADDY!!!". There was a man around my age (between 20-25 yrs) walking towards us. The look of horror on his face! I just apologize and told ds that wasn't daddy and kept walking.

DS is 4 yrs now and gets a kick out of his penis. He'll get out of the shower with a towel wrapped around him, run into the living room (doesn't matter who's around), rip off the towel and scream, "Look, I'm naked and have a penis!". Luckily most of the people around are men (dh's friends) and just laugh. We've actually curbed this behaviour quite a bit to the point he'll only do it once or twice a month, instead of every time he gets out of the bathroom.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nainai0585* 
At 2 yrs ds came with me to a day treatment school for children who could not be part of a community school (due to violent behaviour). We where picking up my client who was 7 yrs at the time. All of a sudden my son starts running down the schools side walk screaming, "DADDY DADDY!!!". There was a man around my age (between 20-25 yrs) walking towards us. The look of horror on his face! I just apologize and told ds that wasn't daddy and kept walking.

When DS was 2yo, he ran up to the cable guy b/c he mistook him for daddy. The cable guy said it happened to him all the time. He figured that at that age they are mostly looking at the knees and shoes.


----------



## KaylaBeanie (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, not my kid (the 6 year old I nanny for), but it's classic...

G: I saw the weirdest video on youtube! It was a lady with huge boobies squirting milk in a man's mouth!

(his mom interjects, saying "Oh honey I'm sure she was just feeding her baby," trying to make the situation somehow less awkward)

G: NO MOM! It was a BIG man, not a baby!


----------



## Maiasaura (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nainai0585* 
At 2 yrs ds came with me to a day treatment school for children who could not be part of a community school (due to violent behaviour). We where picking up my client who was 7 yrs at the time. All of a sudden my son starts running down the schools side walk screaming, "DADDY DADDY!!!". There was a man around my age (between 20-25 yrs) walking towards us. The look of horror on his face! I just apologize and told ds that wasn't daddy and kept walking.

My mom said I did this when I was very little. At the time, my dad was in the air force and we lived on base. My mom shopped at the commissary and I would scream "Daddy" at every man in uniform that walked by. I am 50 and this was in the very early 60s so you can imagine the added mortification of the times!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaylaBeanie* 
G: I saw the weirdest video on youtube! It was a lady with huge boobies squirting milk in a man's mouth!


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dachshundqueen* 
Annabelle, "Your baby is crying. Why won't you pick it up and take care of it? It's probably hungry, you should feed it. Babies like to nurse."

Liz

That's freakin' awesome!

There have been so many things but lately my 5-year-old has just started calling some people African-American instead of "brown people".

Her problem is that anyone looking slightly over 45 is deemed an "old lady" which is not kept to herself.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaylaBeanie* 
Well, not my kid (the 6 year old I nanny for), but it's classic...

G: I saw the weirdest video on youtube! It was a lady with huge boobies squirting milk in a man's mouth!

(his mom interjects, saying "Oh honey I'm sure she was just feeding her baby," trying to make the situation somehow less awkward)

G: NO MOM! It was a BIG man, not a baby!

At which point mom turns to you and says, "well then, G's not allowed to play on the computer alone any more." and you say "yep, got it."


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

DD, to supermarket checker: Why is your hair that color?
Supermarket checker: That's just the way God made it!
DD (very matter-of-fact): There is no God.

(We are agnostic/atheist, but have explained religion and God very nonjudgmentally and open-mindedly, I swear. DD apparently reached her own conclusion, though.)


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loraxc* 
DD, to supermarket checker: Why is your hair that color?
Supermarket checker: That's just the way God made it!
DD (very matter-of-fact): There is no God.

(We are agnostic/atheist, but have explained religion and God very nonjudgmentally and open-mindedly, I swear. DD apparently reached her own conclusion, though.)









Oh my gosh, I would probably die laughing.


----------



## tarajean56 (May 2, 2007)

I have a few:

DD (2) saw DH peeing, and she said, "Daddy, your penis has a hat on it!"

After I had trimmed up down below a little bit, DS (3) said in a public restroom, "Mom! Why did you give your butt a hair cut?!"

We went out to lunch with some of our friends, who have young children about the same age as ours. DS went into a whole discussion with his little friend (loudy) about why she should choose white milk instead of the chocolate milk she had, and that it is not healthy for her to drink it. He even went into how eating too much sugar will "suppress her immune system." All through lunch he was so concerned that she was chugging down the chocolate milk, and he kept talking about it to all of us. Akward! We aren't even super-strict about food either!


----------



## nainai0585 (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loraxc* 
DD, to supermarket checker: Why is your hair that color?
Supermarket checker: That's just the way God made it!
DD (very matter-of-fact): There is no God.

(We are agnostic/atheist, but have explained religion and God very nonjudgmentally and open-mindedly, I swear. DD apparently reached her own conclusion, though.)









that just made my day. Man to be a fly on the wall to see the cashier's expression


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tarajean56* 

After I had trimmed up down below a little bit, DS (3) said in a public restroom, "Mom! Why did you give your butt a hair cut?!"
!

After walking in on me trimming with scissors (in my private bathroom), dd says all sincerely and worried "mama, do you hate your vulva?"

I think public bathroom embarassments are the best! Little kids are so open about thier thoughts.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tarajean56* 
I have a few:

DD (2) saw DH peeing, and she said, "Daddy, your penis has a hat on it!"

After I had trimmed up down below a little bit, DS (3) said in a public restroom, "Mom! Why did you give your butt a hair cut?!"

We went out to lunch with some of our friends, who have young children about the same age as ours. DS went into a whole discussion with his little friend (loudy) about why she should choose white milk instead of the chocolate milk she had, and that it is not healthy for her to drink it. He even went into how eating too much sugar will "suppress her immune system." All through lunch he was so concerned that she was chugging down the chocolate milk, and he kept talking about it to all of us. Akward! We aren't even super-strict about food either!

? I'm not clear if he continued even though you talked to him about it or if you didn't try to stop him.


----------



## KaylaBeanie (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
At which point mom turns to you and says, "well then, G's not allowed to play on the computer alone any more." and you say "yep, got it."

Haha, I wasn't watching him when he saw the video, it was the weekend and his mom was in the bathroom getting ready and he somehow wandered away from Justin Beiber. I stick with funny animal videos if we do any youtube.

I just have to add, I reread these all and I'm loving most of them in that painfully awkward yet funny way


----------



## Bluegoat (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maiasaura* 

You know, though-- I knew someone once, a white American person who was married to, and had children with, a person from central America. They'd lived down there for some time before moving back to the US. I was told that Hispanic people _are_ white, that "Hispanic" is not a race. I was pretty sure it wasn't a race, but maybe there is someone here who can clarify that and tell me if that's correct or not?
Aren't Hispanic peoples' origins in white people mixing with native (central) American peoples?







Hmmm...

The idea of race is to some extent man made, but the term Hispanic does not actually refer to a race at all. A Hispanic person could be Caucasian, or Black, or Native American, or Asian, or any combination. Usually the term Hispanic means from a Spanish speaking nation, and in South America, there are lots of different racial and ethnic groups who are Hispanic culturally. You could, for example, find a Jewish, white person from Brazil who would be Hispanic.

That being said, people use the term in a lot of ways that aren't technically correct, so you have to figure out what people mean sometimes.


----------



## ihugtrees (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loraxc* 
DD, to supermarket checker: Why is your hair that color?
Supermarket checker: That's just the way God made it!
DD (very matter-of-fact): There is no God.

(We are agnostic/atheist, but have explained religion and God very nonjudgmentally and open-mindedly, I swear. DD apparently reached her own conclusion, though.)

ROFL!!!!

My 15 month old is talking a LOT but most people don't understand her words yet. I'm slightly embarrassed by the way she tells everyone no, wagging her finger in their face like they are naughty. I think my DH did that to her 2 or 3 times, jokingly, but I feel like people must think we are awful to her! Also, when she drops things or bumps her head or something, she'll say, "Ohhhhh, sh*t. Ohhhhhh, noes." or "Uh oh, ohhh sh*t..." At least she says a lot of 'please' & 'thank you's to make up for the potty mouth!


----------



## kimmypoo (Mar 6, 2009)

We were at a friend's house and my 2 yo picked up her toy phone the other day and pretended to be daddy talking to his friend:
"Hi Steven"
"Doing Steven?" (as in what are you doing?)
"Oh bullsh*t"







Thanks for teaching her that, DH.


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

DS (2 y/o) said to a visiting friend the other day...

"I want to play with my penis. Gonna go in my bedroom."

We've been working on him not just whipping it out and playing with it. Guess the next step is working on not announcing to friends that he's GOING to whip it out and play with it.

Friend thought it was pretty great, though. "I'm glad that you're not like yelling at him for playing with it." So...







.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blizzard_babe* 
DS (2 y/o) said to a visiting friend the other day...

"I want to play with my penis. Gonna go in my bedroom."

We've been working on him not just whipping it out and playing with it. Guess the next step is working on not announcing to friends that he's GOING to whip it out and play with it.

Friend thought it was pretty great, though. "I'm glad that you're not like yelling at him for playing with it." So...







.











We had our family reunion a couple weeks ago. Obviously, tons of people, lots of stuff going on... well, at one point I hear DD upstairs screaming HYSTERICALLY. I rushed up, of course, expecting something horrible to have happened. Well, turns out she had been on the potty and had pooped, and had been calling for Dh or I to come and wipe her bottom for who knows how long. Of course with all the festivities we hadn't heard her, and she hadn't told us she was going. So I had to have a long discussion about how she either needs to warn us she's going when there's lots of stuff going on, so we know to listen for her/check on her, or she needs to suck it up and wipe herself (she says she's too worried about not doing a good job







). Anyway, so now, pretty much *ANYTIME* there's a group of us, DD comes in to the middle of the group and announces "I have to go POO POO!" to fits of laughter from the adults.







How is it that they always have the worst timing on bowel movements, anyway?


----------



## Maiasaura (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bluegoat* 
The idea of race is to some extent man made, but the term Hispanic does not actually refer to a race at all. A Hispanic person could be Caucasian, or Black, or Native American, or Asian, or any combination. Usually the term Hispanic means from a Spanish speaking nation, and in South America, there are lots of different racial and ethnic groups who are Hispanic culturally. You could, for example, find a Jewish, white person from Brazil who would be Hispanic.

That being said, people use the term in a lot of ways that aren't technically correct, so you have to figure out what people mean sometimes.

Well, I know what you mean. That makes sense. But I guess I'm confused because on all applications (like, for employment) in the section where it says "race", Hispanic is one of the choices. If it's not a race, why is it a race? Kwim?









Tried to mulit-quote but that button wasn't working


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maiasaura* 
Well, I know what you mean. That makes sense. But I guess I'm confused because on all applications (like, for employment) in the section where it says "race", Hispanic is one of the choices. If it's not a race, why is it a race? Kwim?









On a employment/school/etc application, they just want to keep a record of whether or not there is a pattern of discrimination, so they just need to know if the applicant belongs a group that might be a target of discrimination. It's easier and less confusing to put "_race_" on the application than to put "_traditionally marginalized groups_."


----------



## Maiasaura (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
It's easier and less confusing to put "_race_" on the application than to put "_traditionally marginalized groups_."











Sorry, that just struck me funny


----------



## VBMama (Jan 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aprons_and_acorns* 
When DS was three/four this happened at the dentist:

Dentist (taking off the full-length bib and helping DS out of the chair): Well, you did such a great job of letting me look at your teeth.

Hygenist: Yes, he sat so nicely for me too and opened so wide. I wish all kids were as good at this as you are.

DS: Oh, well, knowing that I had to sit still I was just playing with my penis the whole time.

OMG. That is the.funniest.thing I have read here in a long time. We must have similar ds's - I can totally see my oldest saying something like that at that age, right down to the earnest tone of sharing a good tip and getting hurt if we laughed. I snorted so hard from laughing I think I hurt my throat...

Hmm, my own most recent one was when dh & I were buying new phones. Dd announces she needs to go potty and I ask the young hip salesguy if they have a restroom. Nope. Okay, I head down to the next store to take care of her business and when we get back she is absolutely insistent on telling the salesguy that she pooped.







I'm not sure if he was more embarrassed or I was.


----------

